# What fashion magazines do you read?



## chrissyclass (Jun 2, 2009)

I subscribe to Harper's Bazaar and Lucky mag. I love these two the most because of the up-to-date fashion trends and pics they feature.

In the past I've subscribed to Glamour, Allure, Vogue, and Seventeen (when i was younger of course). I got tired of them though.

So what do you read/subscribe too? I'd love your suggestions as well!


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

I absolutely love People StyleWatch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I like Lucky too...


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

I used to subscribe to Seventeen and Vogue, and then I saw that they recycled a makeup story from one to the other, it was even the same picture! I was so mad that I just stop subbing to fashion mags altogether, I don't really have time to read them anyway.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

I only subscribe to Lucky Magazine since I found that I didn't have much time to read all of the 5-6 (yes that many!) that I used to receive every month.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

Toronto Fashion, LouLou, and FLARE - Are those all CDN.. maybe


----------



## luvsic (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

I am in love with Vogue, Allure, and Instyle. 

And if I'm in a particular mood for it, I WILL read cosmo for fun fashion and beauty tips...mostly because their tips are more accessible than the other magazines I listed above.


----------



## statusmode (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

Cosmo is the only magazine I subscribe to and it's definitely my favorite, but I'll occasionally grab a Vogue issue if I see it while in line at a checkout, but grabbing Vogue's huge fall issue in September is a MUST


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

Glamour, Cosmopolitan and Jolie (a German magazine).


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

Glamour, Cosmopolitan and InStyle.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

cosmopolitan and glamour are the ones I'm subscribed to. I'll pick up nylon, allure, or lucky if the cover interests me.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

V and Paper


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

InStyle is my favorite, but most of the time I'm reading Lucky


----------



## alka1 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

I rarely pick up a fashion magazine.. or any magazine rather - and if I do I just get it for free at the library.

the endless ads and double/triple/quadruple page commercials get annoying after a while. it takes ages before I can get to an actual article


----------



## Peach08 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

i tend to pick up different mags each month, but usually it consists of either Elle, InStyle, Cosmopolitan, Vogue or Vanity Fair


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

I read pretty much any mag under the sun...my favs being allure, glamour, cosmo, and self.


----------



## Willa (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

I love magazines from France, I'd say Glamour is my favorite righ now


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

Elle <3


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

I subscribe to Harpers, but I also read Marie Claire, Instyle, Allure, depending on whos on the cover, articles etc.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

i don't order magazines but i'll read them once in a blue moon if i'm at borders or barnes & noble. i don't really like magazine with a million ads. i'd rather read stuff and look at pictures (that have commentary).


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

Never order or buy magz much....My dh gets Maxim and I read that most times ....But I will buy People SW from time to time...but rarely


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

Glamour, Vogue, Lucky and Allure.  But my fav has to be Elle! Its the best!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

I like Elle and Fashion.  Glamour is also pretty rad.  I like the Canadian versions of them too.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

Vogue vogue vogue allll the way ;D


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

Vogue Paris is where it's at! 
I used to enjoy reading Allure but I got tired of the same recycled makeup tips popping up from one issue to the other.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

this reminds me to renew my Vogue subscription 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Glamour, Allure, Seventeen, Cosmo

I'm such a girl


----------



## UndeadSuburbia (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

I have to say my fav fashion mags are Savage and Gothic Beauty. Savage more for the different make up styles.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

I had a subscription to Glamour but it's expired now, I need to renew it.

I skip through various fashion magazines: Glamour, InStyle and Elle (Canada). I used to like Cosmo but it's become kinda cliche for me.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: What fashion magazine's do you read?*

High school I used to read Lucky. They had all the styles that I loved at the time. Which was girl-next-door/ standford wives.

Then, it was a that small section of Marie Claire that graps my attention. 

Nowadays, its just the internet.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jun 10, 2009)

Only one I actually buy is NZ Fashion Quarterly. It's full of great stuff and is actually local (as opposed to being just barely Australian, like every other 'local' mag is).


----------



## kyoto (Jun 10, 2009)

I currently have subscriptions to In Style and Lucky.  Those are my favorites and the ones that I find the most useful information in.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 11, 2009)

I usually buy Cosmo and Marie Claire. English magazines are so overpriced here. When I'm on vacation/biz trips in another European city, I make sure I bring home some mags. We're paying more than 10€ for a copy of Cosmo UK here!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Jun 11, 2009)

Glamour!!  I have read it since I was 17 and I still love it.  As of late, I like In Style too.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 12, 2009)

lucky, allure and people style watch
but i do not buy them every month, just whenever it catches my eye.


----------



## JaneHorror (Jun 14, 2009)

Glamour, Vogue, W, Elle


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 16, 2009)

Allure, InStyle and Lucky


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 16, 2009)

Vogue, Elle & InStyle.


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 17, 2009)

Allure is my fav.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 17, 2009)

Vogue, any foreign Vogue I can get my hands on (Oz is one of my favorites), W, Harper's Bazaar, V, WWD, Elle, Lucky, and InStyle (sometimes).


----------



## celestia (Jun 25, 2009)

Harper's Bazaar 
Elle
Vogue
G&L bible (though it's really a mook rather than a magazine)
And random magazines from other countries jam packed with food for the eyes. 
..though I don't really subscribe to any of them

Some magazines i can pick up and read through again and again and again and still find inspiration (and like i got my money's worth). You know a good issue when you read through it! They're the ones I buy. With me, it's not a question of loyalty- it's always a question of content XD Even decent magazines can release some really crappy issues.

I love collecting issues from different countries as well, especially those in foreign tongue. Comparatively, they have a different feel of the trends/fashion, add another dimension and really give me that extra global perspective magazines at home don't really pick up.


----------



## ChocolateKisses (Jul 2, 2009)

Glamour, Cosmo, Allure, Elle, and Seventeen


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 6, 2009)

Cosmpolitan, Marie Claire and Elle for me. I also get fashion inspiration from BUST and VenusZine magazines. I used to read teen magazines from the UK (like Sugar) for inspiration as well.

Does anyone remember ElleGIRL? I LOVED that magazine and thought the fashion advice was amazing. It was like lookbook.nu in magazine form! How I miss that magazine..


----------



## supreme05 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like Vogue...  My hubby picks it up for me whenever a new issue comes out and I like to read it in the morning while I eat my breakfast...


----------



## jalspose (Jul 9, 2009)

subscribe:cosmo, teen vogue, seventeen, marie claire,  harpers bazaar, allure & glamour i buy regularly: cosmo uk, glamour uk, people style watch, j14, ok magazine, in touch, star, and instyle. My boyfriend hates how much mags i buy but i love them all so much.


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 11, 2009)

Glamour, Allure, Instyle, Lucky, Marie Claire (ever since Nina Garcia from project runway stepped in), and WWD


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 12, 2009)

I subscribe to Cosmo (which usually takes me less than an hour to read. It has gotten a bit...formulaic as of late), Allure, Marie Clare (which often has decent articles on world issues) and Glamour (which also has some decent articles)

Last year I fell in LOVE with MissBehave, a glossy out of New York and the Editor in Chief decided to go all mommy on them and it went belly up. Nothing wrong with being a stay at home mom, mind you, but I was so sad to see it go. The writing was witty and the stuff they found was just awesome. It was real.


----------



## saragerard (Jul 15, 2009)

vogue, harper's bazaar, W


----------



## Untitled_Diva (Jul 30, 2009)

I love people style watch too! its awesome.. harpers bazarre, marie claire


----------



## fillintheblank (Jul 30, 2009)

Nylon and Allure!


----------



## user19 (Jul 30, 2009)

Elle and Seventeen


----------



## luvsic (Aug 1, 2009)

Allure gives great makeup/beauty advice, but does anyone recommend a good high fashion magazine (not necessarily InStyle or Lucky)? I know Vogue is probably a go-to for high fashion (I only read it at the library though and don't subscribe), but I have seriously been considering subscribing to Bazaar..they seem to rank up there with Vogue but they're not as expensive.

Thoughts??


----------



## chrissyclass (Aug 2, 2009)

^ I say go with Bazaar...it never disappoints. I get all my inspiration from that mag. It's got everything from classic styles to super trendy.


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm practically married to Allure!  Such a magazine staple for me with all the cool ideas and reviews throughout the pages every month.

I also LOVE Nylon (a magazine that is more my style) and like Elle, Vogue, Bazaar, & Lucky [ especially with their mix of high- & low-end items ]


----------



## Juxtapose (Aug 2, 2009)

I am really enjoying Vogue.  I subscribed for the first time about 6 months ago--for $1 per issue, $12 total for a year.  Pretty reasonable, IMO.


----------



## Jessie May (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_Only one I actually buy is NZ Fashion Quarterly. It's full of great stuff and is actually local (as opposed to being just barely Australian, like every other 'local' mag is)._

 
LOVE FQ. <3 Haha.

I tend to also pick up, when I have some extra pay lying around, Australian Vogue, RUSSH and Nylon.


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 13, 2009)

I've always been a fan of InStyle! Lately I've been liking Elle and Nylon too. Elle seems to be a really interesting, thorough magazine with lots of coverage on fashion/beauty and I like Nylon's alternative perspective of fashion.

Allure kind of bores me sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 even though I thought it was makeup/beauty centred?


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

Allure,InStyle,Latina and Glamour


----------



## Ashleedarling (Aug 15, 2009)

I pretty much read everything, it depends on who's on the cover that month and the editorials.

Harpers Bazaar and Teen Vogue are my regulars. I also pick up Nylon, Elle US, Vogue Paris, i-D, and Allure


----------



## annikay (Aug 15, 2009)

Elle US version
InStyle US version
Glamour UK version
Allure
People StyleWatch

I still love magazines, I do get most of my makeup news and inspiration online though. Anyone know any good fashion websites?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 16, 2009)

Seventeen all the way!


----------



## cherie<3 (Sep 13, 2009)

i love elle (italy), lula magazine, jalouse and teenvogue


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi chrissyclass,
I think you start reading blogs and articles. These content will give you fresh information about latest trends and fashion.


----------



## jenniferswift (Oct 25, 2016)

I only subscribe Jewelry artist and Jewellery focus because Jewelry Artist discusses the master jewelers and spectacular creations on the jewelry industry and Jewelry Focus explains the business side of jewelry, including places, jewels and events in the industry.


----------



## MelvinWells (Nov 2, 2016)

I preferred Marin Magazine & Modern Hieroglyphics magazine . Marin Magazine is based on the current life style.
And Modern Hieroglyphics magazine is a biannual art and design publication that features a diverse range of artists from all over the world.


----------



## garciaclark (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm subscribed these two fashion magazines Amica , Elle. These two magazines provide latest collection of fashion.


----------



## Hamza082 (Jul 18, 2017)

Seventeen and Vogue.....love love love love love


----------



## Abhy (May 7, 2018)

I like cosmo girl..in style!


----------



## toupeemoor (May 10, 2018)

I read Vogue, Cosmo and Allure


----------



## Sydneycl (Apr 27, 2020)

I no longer have time to read a number of them but Vogue is a must


----------

